# hearth members tell me about the jotul f3 cb



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys been busy with work raising kids and doing a little garden work. I got question for you jotul owners. My mother is building a den room and have been wanting to get a wood burner for it ,but i don't want them to settle for a cheap wood stove that are sold at our local hardware stores so i have been looking on craiglist and seen a jotul f3 cb for sale they say it is only two years ld and is great condition, T he pics look good and worth looking at in person for sure. my question is would a two year old jotul be worth 800 dollars? they stated the stove sells for 1500 dollars and i have not checked on prices yet . It about a four hour drive to go look at it so give me some input guys. I want to buy them a stove and not have to spent a whole right now with the way things are right now.


----------



## milleo (May 1, 2012)

Yes good price on the stove if in good shape.  They are built like a tank. The fire box is not very big though so reloads are often. I have small area and this was the only stove that would fit the bill for my space. Hope this helps some...


----------



## Jags (May 1, 2012)

Yep, the little stove is known to be a well built, reliable unit.  It IS small with about a 3 or 4 hours burn time.  That doesn't sound like too bad of a price to me.  What can ya say - its a Jotul - they have been doing this for a long time.


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2012)

The F3CB is a decent small stove. It has relatively short burn times, but is a capable small heater. Is the stove enameled? $800 seems a little high for a painted unit, but I haven't checked on recent pricing. Before traveling a long distance be sure to confirm no cracking at all around the grate.

Another alternative, that is new, though more contemporary would be the Englander VL 17 for $649 delivered.

http://www.overstockstoves.com/50tvl17--epa-certified-noncatalytic-wood-stove--1250171200.html


----------



## learningasigoalong (May 1, 2012)

Had it since 10/2012, first stove and all that goes with it. It was from a stove shop and never used but had a few nicks, under ashtray, under door, all not seen (brown enamel). Shop sold unblemished new for $2300, got this for $1500. Your price sounds good, great stove. Holds 18" tops, 19" can go but has to be thin and angled in, not worth it. Burn is good but begreen is right, you can stuff it and cut the air intake for slow burn, gets 350 - 400f. Jotul says stay at 400f to 600f. I have 2 stories and 1450sq ft, 2 3rds of second story is closed (2 bedrooms), 22 windows all new replacement and no insulation. The room it is in is very nice even in cold weather but since this is my first winter, 11/12, and so mild I can not give advice on really cold weather. Get the manual from Jotul on their website but more important than that, get your advice from here, really worth it.


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2012)

$2300 for an F3CB? I don't think so. I think they retail for about $600 less.


----------



## milleo (May 1, 2012)

begreen said:


> $2300 for an F3CB? I don't think so.


Begreen it is possible that an enameled one goes for around that but am not positive, I was set on flat black and stove shop wanted $1700.00 but said a sale was coming up plus they had a $300.00 tax break. I ended getting mine from the factory in Maine through a relative so got a big discount.


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2012)

Yes, that sounds about right for the painted version. I would guess about $1900 for an enameled. As an aside this is serious inflation which has tamed down with the drop of the euro. For point of reference I paid $1349 for an enameled F3 in 2005 and $1600 for an enameled F400 in 2006. Both were summertime purchases.


----------



## learningasigoalong (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, but I live on the right coast, not the left. The mark up is considerable and I did not want to chance a used (too new on wood burning). I said it before, plenty of stuff in southern NH but little info. Lots of pre EPAs and home owners trying to get out of paying the price of #2 oil. Sooooooooooo my user name says it all, and I probably got my Jotul for what a new one was worth but the nicks don't show. Some day, may upgrade, but as I type, 45f outside all day and 68f inside, both floors. Happy, Happy, Happy...


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2012)

LOL They're more expensive over here. (Imported from Norway via Maine).

Good to hear that you are a happy camper. Can you add you stove to your signature when you get a chance?


----------



## learningasigoalong (May 1, 2012)

I think I did it BG. Really like the whole wood stove experience, can't wait until a cold winter/real winter.


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 1, 2012)

its a renowned stove for sure (like a vermont castings aspen), if you really like the look of an enameled stove you can always just take the door and top off and have those two pieces dipped (pick your own custom color too! ) hehehe


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2012)

Hmm, from the reviews I've read the Aspen has not been well received. Surprised to hear that as a comparison.


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 1, 2012)

ive used the aspen fine, its a small stove to be sure, problems occur 90% when a stove is overfired or stuffed so much in an attempt to get long burn times that proper air circulation around the wood (critical for good woodburning, not so much for coal burning) is hindered.

I would not use an aspen thinking its a good heat source for a 2000 sq' home, but as a beautiful stove to supplement my dining area its just the ticket in my eyes...


----------



## Defiant (May 1, 2012)

You choose


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 1, 2012)

ok Joe, how the heck do you post utube vids and have them show on forum like that,  christ sakes your older then me and they didn't have computers when i was in school.

that second vid appears like the dude is baffled o.0,  keeps looking, checking, showing, but cant seem to light a gosh damb match LOL ... #1 for me please!


----------



## MasterMech (May 2, 2012)

doug crane said:


> ok Joe, how the heck do you post utube vids and have them show on forum like that, christ sakes your older then me and they didn't have computers when i was in school.
> 
> that second vid appears like the dude is baffled o.0, keeps looking, checking, showing, but cant seem to light a gosh damb match LOL ... #1 for me please!


 
Copy the "Share" URL from youtube and paste it in the media pop-up box.  Media button is the one that looks like a film strip. (Bottom row, 3rd from the right.)


----------



## Crane Stoves (May 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Copy the "Share" URL from youtube and paste it in the media pop-up box. Media button is the one that looks like a film strip. (Bottom row, 3rd from the right.)


 
I see it Im new and ive always used Vb forums (which dont have that simple option) it always required some degree of coding knowledge. now i have to think of a topic i can test this out with  TY (sorry to mod for off topic convo, im just excited to learn)


----------



## micri (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the opportunity to purchase a green Jotul F3 CB for $575 and the owner says it's 7 years old and he's including 14' of Duravent pipe (stainless).  Is that a good price? (I'm out west) The only flaw I can see is some blackening on the front which he says is soot.  How can that be cleaned off?  Would a stove this age have the catalytic converter and do I need one?

I currently own a Jotul Sebago 400 gas but want to convert to wood.

Thoughts?


----------



## neumsky (Aug 14, 2012)

micri said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a green Jotul F3 CB for $575 and the owner says it's 7 years old and he's including 14' of Duravent pipe (stainless). Is that a good price? (I'm out west) The only flaw I can see is some blackening on the front which he says is soot. How can that be cleaned off? Would a stove this age have the catalytic converter and do I need one?
> 
> I currently own a Jotul Sebago 400 gas but want to convert to wood.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Good looking stove!


----------



## neumsky (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if Jotul produces anything bad??? You can't go wrong with Cast Iron!


----------



## micri (Aug 14, 2012)

Is that a good deal for it?


----------



## milleo (Aug 14, 2012)

micri said:


> Is that a good deal for it?


Yes as long as it's not cracked or anything actually the pipe that goes with it is worth a decent amount, you should ask yourself if this stove is big enough for what you are heating....Oh ya, Welcome to the forum, this is an awesome, informative site.


----------



## Todd (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it's a great deal if the insides of the stove are ok. Maybe the soot will wipe off with a little elbow grease, don't know.


----------



## Jags (Aug 14, 2012)

Keep in mind that you are looking at a small stove with an effective burn time of less than 4 hrs.  Dunno, maybe that is what you are looking for, but it is pretty small.  Just tossing that out there.


----------



## micri (Aug 14, 2012)

Probably the coldest it gets here is around 30 more or less.  And my house is less than 1000 sq ft. upstairs.  Wouldn't the stove stay pretty hot even after it burns out? 

Thanks


----------



## micri (Aug 14, 2012)

Todd said:


> I think it's a great deal if the insides of the stove are ok. Maybe the soot will wipe off with a little elbow grease, don't know.


 How do I know if the insides are ok?  Is there something specific I should look for?  It looked ok to me.  And he seems like a pretty reliable person.


----------



## neumsky (Aug 14, 2012)

micri said:


> Probably the coldest it gets here is around 30 more or less. And my house is less than 1000 sq ft. upstairs. Wouldn't the stove stay pretty hot even after it burns out?
> 
> Thanks


 
I've already noticed that the heat of my Jotul...hangs onto that heat for hours after the fire is out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2012)

micri said:


> Probably the coldest it gets here is around 30 more or less. And my house is less than 1000 sq ft. upstairs. Wouldn't the stove stay pretty hot even after it burns out?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes . . . one advantage of having a big ol' hunk of metal sitting in your house. It can grow cool relatively quickly though depending on how tightly insulated and/or how drafty the house is . . .


----------



## Jags (Aug 15, 2012)

neumsky said:


> I've already noticed that the heat of my Jotul...hangs onto that heat for hours after the fire is out.


 
Except that your Jotul is about 5 times as big of a stove.

I am not knocking the little F3.  A heck of a good stove and design.  They do exactly what they were designed to do.  Small space heater for short fires (think: reading parlor).  If this fits the bill, you may be very happy with the stove.


----------



## Todd (Aug 15, 2012)

micri said:


> How do I know if the insides are ok? Is there something specific I should look for? It looked ok to me. And he seems like a pretty reliable person.


 
Look on the inside for warped cast iron or cracks. I'd also like to know what caused that soot build up on the outside? Maybe burning with the door open or a leaky door gasket? Still a good deal, all that pipe is just about worth the total price.


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2012)

micri said:


> Probably the coldest it gets here is around 30 more or less. And my house is less than 1000 sq ft. upstairs. Wouldn't the stove stay pretty hot even after it burns out?
> 
> Thanks


 
How well the house holds the heat is an entirely separate issue from how well the stove heats the house. The F3CB is a nice small stove. If you are in a very mild climate (where is here?) then this little stove could be fine if the house holds heat relatively well. You won't be seeing overnight burns, but for many folks that's ok, especially if the price is right and they don't intend to heat 24/7 with the stove. In the winter, burning NW softwood we would be refilling the F3CB every couple hours when the temps got cold, but this was in a leaky entryway that was little more than a porch with lots of windows. YMMV


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 15, 2012)

I wonder if the soot above the door was caused by using the optional door screen and a combination of poor draft/wet wood?  

It is an easy stove to run.  I stepped up from the F-100 Nordic and I am very pleased.   It does have size limitations, but it does put out some good heat.


----------



## micri (Aug 28, 2012)

I got the stove today and there is an emissions compliance sticker that says 1990.  The serial # is 17742.  How can I tell when the stove was manufactured?  Is there another place that I can find how old the Jotul F3 CB is?

Thanks


----------



## stovelark (Aug 29, 2012)

HI mi/ridge         great price for that green F3 if its in good condition, matte black used 600-800 is reasonable,     prob is in good condition too     Jotuls built to last     the 3 series has been around since the 80's     colors come and go   green enamel was big in late 90's to early 2000's.   The F3 is a smallish but very substantial heater (weight 268 lbs) in that the burnbox is only around 1.3 cft.  The brochures say 18" pieces of wood, but with the door opening of about 15-16"  16 inch pieces are ideal.  Top or rear venting (or side if you knock out at "3")   and it comes with a rear h/s.  Clearances aren't great unless you use doublewall pipe-  then reasonable.  All in all very venerable stove,   imported from Norway to Gorham ME and sold via dealers.  Matte Black new around 1650 MSRP    enamels about 400 more MSRP.  Wouldn't hesitate to get an F3 for about 200-1000 sq ft (New England)   down in KY   prob more of a 1500 sqft heater     burn times average 5-7 hrs.  

Enviro EF3 FS pellet
Enviro Empress FPI AC pellet
Enviro 1700 Kodiak FS wood


----------



## stovelark (Aug 29, 2012)

Mi      that emissions sticker means 1990 EPA phase II testing was met     nothing to do with age of stove-     serial no. sounds reasonable for 8-9 year old stove    it was high 20 thousands when I last sold Jotul (3 years ago)   The F3 CB (cleanburn)   came out around 1997-98.  It was a cat model prior to that.  It has the one piece sec baffle in the top versus air tubes, an open ashgrate design,   and the air start switch in the middle of the front door.  Single sliding air control upper right on front face, curved steel handle with wooden knob. 
   Nothing beats looking at the stove-  if the stove was not used properly, the insides will say, bowing of the ashgrate or sec burn bowing up (this indicates someone ran with ash door open-  had wet wood, and opening ash door gets it going  however that is very detrimental to stove).  Good luck with it, Jotul makes great stoves...  still very well logistically supported too.

Stovelark
Enviro EF3 FS Pellet
Enviro Empress FPI AC pellet
Enviro 1700 Kodiak FS wood


----------



## micri (Aug 29, 2012)

stovelark said:


> Mi that emissions sticker means 1990 EPA phase II testing was met nothing to do with age of stove- serial no. sounds reasonable for 8-9 year old stove it was high 20 thousands when I last sold Jotul (3 years ago) The F3 CB (cleanburn) came out around 1997-98. It was a cat model prior to that. It has the one piece sec baffle in the top versus air tubes, an open ashgrate design, and the air start switch in the middle of the front door. Single sliding air control upper right on front face, curved steel handle with wooden knob.
> Nothing beats looking at the stove- if the stove was not used properly, the insides will say, bowing of the ashgrate or sec burn bowing up (this indicates someone ran with ash door open- had wet wood, and opening ash door gets it going however that is very detrimental to stove). Good luck with it, Jotul makes great stoves... still very well logistically supported too.
> 
> Stovelark
> ...


 
Hi Stovelark,

I'm in Southern Oregon, so the winters get to about 30 at the lowest.  The person I bought it from said it was 7 years old.  There is some discoloration to the enamel on the front, there's soot that I'm not sure how to remove.  I'm guessing it's not that the enamel was removed but I'm afraid to use chemicals on it.  And on the top there is some dulling to the enamel, as if someone put a pot of something and it boiled over and marred it.

Any thoughts on safe cleaning? 

Thank you


----------



## stovelark (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Micrl-   good buy on the 3.  For enamels you can clean most soot/creosote staining off with Rutland hearth/glass cleaner or even smooth top stove cleaner (the white or blue paste-like cleaner).  Nothing abrasive obviously    light coats of that cleaner, taken off with paper towels  and buffed/polished.  No scraping it will mar the finish.  For the top   its prob messed up beyond repair   for wood stoves, a trivet should always be used with a steamer/pot etc etc.  And on enamel stoves I'd say not to use steamers at all-  the trivets can have self adhesive gasket (like 3/4" self adhesive used for glass gasketing) put on the bottom of the trivet feet or even on the bottom of a steamer if no trivet is used if you have to have that steamer on your stove.  Any direct contact with enameled cast will mar the finish-  For my enameled stoves I don't put the thermometer on the stove-  I run it on the chimney conn pipe (keeping in mind its about 100-120 degrees cooler on the outside of the stove pipe than most tops of stoves when reading stovetop temp).  If you have a non enameled stove, it being painted black   no biggie for steamer or thermometer    just a coat of new paint at the end of the stove season.  Hopefully the top is just stained with calcium from water spillage, if so the hearth and glass cleaner will take it off and not damage the stove.  Remember no scraping enamel, no abrasive scotchbrite, or steel wool.  Hope this helps.

Stovelark
Enviro EF3 FS pellet
Enviro Empress FPI AC pellet
Enviro 1700 Kodiak FS wood  (hoping for a brown enamel Boston 1700 FS if it ever becomes avail)


----------



## River19 (Sep 12, 2012)

We installed a F3 in our cabin in 2009 and love it.  We are in northern VT and have plenty of cold to work with.  As mentioned earlier the F3 doesn't effectively do 10hour burns etc. like larger stoves but it is perfect for our 1200 sq feet. I can get a solid 8 hours of burn from it by stacking it on a good bed of coals and cutting the air and that will leave me with enough embers in the morning to restart the fire.  Plus, I usually get up to piss in the middle of the night and just throw a log in, it takes 10 seconds.....

Overall, great stove and the perfect size for us.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2012)

The F3CB and the Morso 2110 are perfect stoves for folks that can get up to pee in the middle of the night, and can go right back to sleep. I definitely am not one that can do that. Once I'm up, I usually stay up.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 5, 2013)

begreen said:


> The F3CB and the Morso 2110 are perfect stoves for folks that can get up to pee in the middle of the night, and can go right back to sleep. I definitely am not one that can do that. Once I'm up, I usually stay up.


 
Would you say this is a good second stove for supplemental heat on really cold days/nights in winter?  I found a model described as "White Jotul 3 Model 3TDIC-2 "1990" " in my area for $750 including 20 feet of external double wall SS pipe.  Claims only 100 hours of use.  Pics look like its in good condition.  Any thoughts?


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes for the stoves I mentioned. However, the 3TDIC was an earlier attempt at making a compliant stove. I haven't owned one, but the word here is that this model wasn't Jotul's most successful design.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 5, 2013)

begreen said:


> Yes for the stoves I mentioned. However, the 3TDIC was an earlier attempt at making a compliant stove. I haven't owned one, but the word here is that this model wasn't Jotul's most successful design.


 
Thanks for the reply--I'm glad I asked.


----------

